# Top 10 most pleasurable things that life can offer and your e-type



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

1. Top 10 of the most pleasurable things for you
2. Say your e-type.
3. Is there a relationship between the 2?


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Ok, since no one starts: 



Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> 1. Top 10 of the most pleasurable things for you


10. Eating ice cream in a hot summer day;
09. Watching the sun rising during morning; 
08. Being in a calm environment while you are watching some old movie that reminds you of your childhood;
07. Being with friends in a friendly and peaceful environment;
06. Smoking while you are procrastinating;
05. An orgasm  
04. Listening to music while stoned;
03. Jump ahead to the unknown and live a great adventure out of it;
02. Being in constant movement in order to improve your life's quality;
01. Getting my ass drunk 




> 2. Say your e-type.


7w6-4w3-1w9 Sx/so 




> 3. Is there a relationship between the 2?


Yes, absolutely. Being a 7 makes my life turn around pleasurable things in order to distract myself from my inner world, which is something I consider empty, disturbing, depressing. So the list I just gave to you is just a scapegoat to that same inner world. It's like you start focusing in the outer world in order to avoid the inner one. Plus, I am a Sx/so.


*WHAT ABOUT YOU?*


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

You PRthefreeeeeeeespirit you. :*


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> You PRthefreeeeeeeespirit you. :*


Yes, now I am a free spirit roud: Do you want me to teach you how to be one? :laughing:


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> Yes, now I am a free spirit roud: Do you want me to teach you how to be one? :laughing:


Yes, the 7w6 garb does that to people...next you'll make a thread about your rainbow shitting happynesss. weeeeeeeeee!
Please do...my _stick up the ass One-ness_ could definitely use it. :blushed:


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> Please do...my _stick up the ass One-ness_ could definitely use it. :blushed:













Damn, I am becoming a bully :laughing:


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> Damn, I am becoming a bully :laughing:


Not until I give you a graduation certificate from my infamous *Institute of Perc Dumbass 'Bullying', Reality hazin' and Witchhunting.* roud:

Until then all you are is a wannabe. You and your wolf-brother need to get your howling asses under my world-class tutelage. I'll tap the shit out of your respective sixy influences and make you perc-class terrors-on-squealz. People haven't landed in hospital beds, from* high blood pressure *and shit, after seeing my username pop on their screens for nothing. You are going to need my notorious fuckin *expertise* here!

<3 Limited time offer babe. Send in applications, asap. It's busy up in this bitch. :kitteh:

- boogeyman


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

1. kittens, cherries, rainbows, dimples, divorce
2. ate wing ate
3. clearly i am a lusty, carnal, desirous and destructive animal who eats innocence.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Top 10 pleasurable things:

1. My significant other, really.
2. That sweet spot between tipsy and fucked up.
3. Getting high.
4. Having an orgasm.
5. Watching the stars.
6. Getting an award or position.
7. Being placed in charge of something.
8. Dancing at parties or alone.
9. Writing a well constructed piece.
10. Speeding on the highway in my car. 

Type: 5w6 2w3 8w9 so/sp. But not really. 

Relationship between my types and things that are pleasurable to me?: I think this is more reflective of my current life as a college student/young adult if anything.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

*1. Top 10 of the most pleasurable things for you
*Anything that inspires me at the moment, which depends on my mood, but:
10. Listening to music, especially while driving (though I'm not the driver)
9. Food, especially if I'm really hungry beforehand, and if I'm eating it while watching or reading something interesting
8. Alcohol
7. Thinking about sex
6. Daydreaming in general
5. Good fanfiction
4. Reading/talking about typology
3. Finishing a drawing I'm happy with
2. Getting compliments from someone I admire lolol
1. Watching a movie I really like in the theaters and then going home to read the TVtropes article/reviews/type discussions about that movie

Not necessarily in that order, though. I just wrote them down as I thought them up. :/

*2. Say your e-type.
*6w7 9w1 4w5 maybe? Not sure. orz

*3. Is there a relationship between the 2?
*No idea.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Oh, I love this already.

1. Going for a walk, with my headphones on.
Taking a bus and going nowhere, with my headphones on.
Rushing through my way, feeling like blades cutting air, with my headphones on.
Dancing inside my room, with my headphones on.
2. Sweating after doing something vigorously like working out or dancing. It makes me feel energized and alive.
3. The wind blowing my hair, seeing how it blows the leaves of the trees, seeing how it blows everything.
4. I strangely like the image of crossing a place full of nothing or full of action, like crossing the desert or crossing a warzone. Crossing an empty parking lot, a street or even a park can make the trick. Music feeds the machine.
5. Board games.
6. Travelling by myself.
7. The city, its chaos, the rush.
8. I love my family.
9. When I can indulge in my adventurous spirit. Walking through an unknown area. Exploring it.
10. When I'm inspired and I create something.

Basically escapism. I like feeling lost and in movement. I like roaming, exploring. I want to walk to the end of the world without turning back. I want to disappear. I want to be fugacious. I want to not last. To consume myself. Like fire.

I missed a lot of things but those are the ones that come to mind.

I am most probably a 6w7 and I think it fits well with it.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> 1. Top 10 of the most pleasurable things for you


In no particular order:
1. Feeling as if I'm somehow involved and that I'm important there.
2. Attention in general
3. Having a supply of round-shaped balls for me to run around and toss in the air
4. Dicking around on the internet
5. Catchy, Atmospheric and probably repetitive music as well as the opposite of these things.
6. Besting someone at whatever pissing contest is I deemed to be somehow important.
7. Actually creating something in my life or finding a productive hobby.
8. Lewd stuffs. Sometimes esoteric and sometimes vanilla.
9. Casual environments and getting to know people.
10. Going on psychotic rants.



> 2. Say your e-type.


9 that's it. I honestly gave up on finding out what my instinctual variants are.



> 3. Is there a relationship between the 2?


I unno, probably.



Nonsense said:


> *TVtropes*


Fuck that place, I spent a good 3 years just reading trope articles until that bored me. 3 years.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Reality Hazer said:


> Fuck that place, I spent a good 3 years just reading trope articles until that bored me. 3 years.


It scares me thinking how much time I wasted on that place (not that everything else I do isn't a waste of time), but I'd be lying if I said I didn't enjoy it. =P


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Mr.Rbtoo said:


> Basically escapism. I like feeling lost and in movement. I like roaming, exploring. I want to walk to the end of the world without turning back. I want to disappear. I want to be fugacious. I want to not last. To consume myself. Like fire.


I can relate here. But I also want to squeeze as much out of the world as I possibly can, and make my mark.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Helios said:


> I can relate here. But I also want to squeeze as much out of the world as I possibly can, and make my mark.


I guess I'm not different. It's difficult to reconcile both drives, logically at least.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

Reality Hazer said:


> Fuck that place, I spent a good 3 years just reading trope articles until that bored me. 3 years.


lmfao


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> lmfao


I can't help but be really repetitive.


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> 1. Top 10 of the most pleasurable things for you
> 2. Say your e-type.
> 3. Is there a relationship between the 2?



Sherlock Holmes, mysteries, thrillers, secrets, crackling stone fireplaces, leather bound books whispery secret pages, nature, leafy parlor palms, thunderstorms, martial arts and weapons, burlesque, tango, wit, verbal sparring, dialects, smell of rain, sound of rain, exquisite chocolate, beautifully written stream of consciousness stories, violent poetry, jalepeno poppers not breaded with a cold glass of milk, textbooks, history, Fairytales and life stories, intimacy with a fellow 6w5.

I also can appreciate a good rainbow or kitten but my god those claws are fucking razor sharp. Watch out for the little assassins. 


Yes my list reads like a spy novel. I think there may be a tie between the two. :kitteh:


----------



## KCfox (Mar 4, 2014)

1. Waking up in the morning with a whole new exciting day ahead.
2. Pleasing my vivaciously adventurous urges.
3. Taking a nice long stroll with a good fun friend and letting our imaginations entertain each other.
4. Snuggling up while tired at the end of the day with lots of different delicious snacks, a banquet of a picnic in a peaceful yet almost mystical warm atmosphere (especially when warm and it's cold outside or if sleeping out in some secluded little spot after a good hike).
5. Making the best of all the wonderful little things recognising that they are not forever physically and taking memories to my imagination for idealistic creative wonders and themes for art that are based on the best of the various things I have seen as an entirely new thing in the future.
6. Food, delicious food, I like to keep to a set of varied favourites yet try some new yet not too alien foods as well (I'm almost allegeric to certain things so I have to be careful).
7. Dancing, singing a long, letting the music take my mind the levels of imagination unpreviously thought, feeling the light and harmony from the music and being immersed in the uplifting feelings and warmth from being with my friends who are too having a great time.
8. Trying out some new club/hobby if I see it as interesting enough in my current time of life, seeing new perspectives of things and realising how objectively compatible I am while still being my own person.
9. Listening to new music, new art, etc, seeing how it relates back to old things and all thr various connections that build up the evolutionary, wonderful creative world and the fantastic possibilities in the future.
10. Thinking about how awesome life is and all the possibilities, yeah even writing this is making me super-excited!


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

1. Singing & playing my songs with a band behind me, and really feeling it, being part of the vision as it comes to life. There is nothing better.

2. Creating or experiencing any type of art, video, music or writing that mirrors some aspect of me, inspires me, expresses how I feel at that moment or something I have experienced, mirrors my dreams, heartache, anger, strife, or hopes… etc. 

3. Cuddling

4. Being dominated in bed, in a carnal, raw manner, without toys or games - truly dominated, fighting for dominance and losing. (I love being dominated mentally and emotionally too, but that battle is nearly impossible to win. Those who do, I cherish.)

5. Nature - sunlight, grass, birdsong, insect song, moonlight, starlight, wind, trees, mountains... all of it!

6. Seeing into the eyes of someone beloved. Being completely naked together - mind, body, spirit, emotions… any aspect, naked. Seeing and being seen. Mutual vulnerability. This can happen with clothes on, in many different ways. Eye contact, a touch, a gesture, an exchange of art or ideas, a tour through a mind palace, an emotional expression.

7. Kittens and cats. @_LeoCat_, I love the claws and the hisses. I love the chase-me games and diva attitude & independence games that cats play. So cute, beautiful and thrilling. 

8. Swimming

9. Coffee with a bloody steak on the side

10. Remembering my dreams and nightmares

11. Talking to my muse, and inspiring my muse >.>


____

Type 4SX

____

No clue.


----------



## Quernus (Dec 8, 2011)

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> 1. Top 10 of the most pleasurable things for you


1. Amazingly well-written novels with fascinating character development. 

2. Getting completely carried away by music that leaves me covered in goosebumps

3a Emotional connection that warms and inspires, true love (not just romantic)

3b witnessing or experiencing sincerity and kindness, the sort that opens me to new perspective, or new culture... the sort that humbles

4. Being surrounded by beautiful, faerytale-esque forests with mystical, winding paths. Or being out in nature where I can see the stars at night... where it's so beautiful it hurts.

5. Playing with or caring for animals, especially dogs

6. Learning something I'm passionate about, something that inspires me, being immersed in Philosophy, or anything like that. Or, learning about something that really allows me to engage new or interesting parts of my mind. 

7. Writing or creating, my imagination wild and free and ecstatic with endless possibilities

8. Massage or light stroking with fingernails, by someone I trust... sometimes I would prefer this to having an orgasm

9. When a partner I really like rolls over to cuddle me in the middle of the night, or morning, or whenever...

10. Intense, beautiful, vulnerable, kinky, validating, delicious sex (it doesn't have to have all those qualities at once) with someone I care about

11. Just really clicking with someone with regards to sense of humour, and not being able to stop laughing.


I KNOW I WENT OVER THE LIMIT BUT I COULD HAVE GONE OVER BY A LOT MORE SO JUST BE GLAD I STOPPED HERE.



> 2. Say your e-type.


4w5



> 3. Is there a relationship between the 2?


Possibly. A lot of these are things that I think most humans (privileged enough to have access to it) enjoy.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

In no particular order:

1. Excited creative brainstorming
2. "Flow" state -- typically when creating art
3. Post-coital cuddling/pillow talk
4. Those mornings when you wake up full of energy and are like "I'm awesome! I can conquer everything!"
5. Moments when you feel alive/connected, like at a concert or surrounded by close friends
6. Knowing you made a substantial and positive difference in someone's life
7. Accomplishing something difficult
8. Feeling understood and cared for
9. Giving someone you love an amazing orgasm
10. Passionate deep kisses. Kisses down my back. Kisses in general.

E-4. And yes. Plus, I relate to what other 4s have written here (@_Animal_ @_spectralsparrow_) more than anyone else in the thread so far.


----------



## username123 (May 21, 2013)

1. standing in the bright sunlight with my eyes closed
2. comfortable beds
3. smoking my bong after work
4. having a 'good day'
5. forgetting to be self-conscious
6. getting lost while drawing and letting the world drop away
7. quiet alone time
8. artwork I notice something new in every time I look at it
9. colors 
10. the summer!
(no particular order)

4w5

I guess they could be related to being a 4 because of liking alone time to be introspective, enjoying when I can finally relax, and finding beauty in the colors and nature of summer, which is related to how emotionally I'm affected by things like that.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

in no particular order:

*1*. an addictive *song* i can play for hours and hours on end, without getting my fill. voodoo child by hendrix is one such song; naima by coltrane is another. heavy metal (hallowed be thy name is one i can hear for days, also anything by judas priest, black sabbath etc.), sufi qawalis (nusrat fateh ali khan), percussion instruments (zakir hussain's tabla performances especially) and heavy roots reggae tracks (by black uhuru for example) as well as conscious reggae ones are also pretty damn addictive. this is just scratching the surface, since i have very wide ranging tastes in music. these days, i am completely fuckin hooked on russian orthodox men's choirs. i crave more and more of this one, in particular:-






*2*. losing myself in a *conversation* with a lover or best friend or a great conversationalist, though nothing beats lover and best friend. when i can just talk to someone for hours and not notice the time go by, when i feel like i've been explored with passion and discernment, when i can feel myself stripped bare by one who deserves the exquisite vulnerability, when i feel challenged by a worthy opponent who makes me want to grow, it makes me one sated animal. <3

*3*. *sex*: having it, mindgasms, deriving poetic inspiration from orgasms (shout out to coleridge ..."the earth in fast thick pants was breathing"..mmm lol). that and submission. feeling stripped and raw emotionally (consensually, responsibly and obviously with a trusted and respectable partner or close friend as is commonsensical) when restrained and flogged (etc.) heavily, till the tears finally flow, arousal being a given. kink in general. rough animalistic sex; unrestrained hunger for the lover's body and mind. 

*4*. good *food*. the aroma of deliciousness. the taste, textures and flavours, and working with raw bloodied meat during the cooking process. prepping for and cooking elaborate dishes, from scratch. being groped and pleasured while doing so is always fun lol.

*5*. ambition. moving ahead in life, never stagnating. overcoming a worthy challenge. *victory*. overturning defeat and never letting it get in the way. bringing glory to ruins, seeing potential where others don't, and turning it to progress. over and over again. *discontentment* with anything less than excellence. *anger*. processed pain turned to *art*. never losing a sense of *wonder*.

*6*. *travel*. nuff said. i am a travel buff.

*7*. *men*- men are very pleasurable things.  someone told me earlier today that when i describe men, especially those i have loved or find attractive in general, i speak of them as though they were artistic masterpieces. i absolutely love the male physique; physical masculinity is exceedingly sensual and powerful at its best. 

slender strong gorgeous fingers on a guy, dark/olive skin, long powerful legs, strong arms and shoulders, a deep effortlessly commanding voice replete with conviction and sex appeal, his rugged frame strewn with scars, imperfections.

a man empowered enough to be vulnerable and deeply compassionate, to let me see who he is and not just what he is. it's the kind of man who can draw out my own vulnerability, day after day until i shudder in his sunned warmth and long for him like an unquenchable fire. 

hearing a lover's breathing get slower as they drift into sleep is incredibly pleasurable. being held and holding someone close is another wondrous experience. 

again,* baritones*. mmm..god. yes. fuckin. please. 

the urgent, unbridled and overpowering desire of a man in love. 
*
women*- women are stunning, generally. i can never get enough of a special woman's mind, the depths of her heart- whether it's an oasis or an endless stretch of arid emptiness, the fragile generosity of her breasts (they bring out my orally fixated side lol), the curve of her waist, the voluptuousness or slenderness of her inviting hips, her arousal, mental and physical. 

*the woman* i love is my universe and everything in it, and i will make sure that she never forgets this. 

*righteous* fury in men and women is another pleasurable experience. 

8. good *poetry*. reading good poetry or a sexy voiced recitation of good poetry, in english, spanish, farsi, urdu and arabic...that just really turns me on. writing a poem i am satisfied with, which is rare. but writing poems in itself is cathartic and pleasurable.

here are excerpts from some of my favourite poems/poetic lines from prose.

a) _*kubla khan by coleridge*_


* *




But oh! that deep romantic chasm which slanted 

Down the green hill athwart a cedarn cover! 

A savage place! as holy and enchanted 
As e’er beneath a waning moon was haunted 
By woman wailing for her demon-lover! 

And from this chasm, with ceaseless turmoil seething, 
As if this earth in fast thick pants were breathing, 
A mighty fountain momently was forced: 
Amid whose swift half-intermitted burst 
Huge fragments vaulted like rebounding hail, 
Or chaffy grain beneath the thresher’s flail: 
And mid these dancing rocks at once and ever 
It flung up momently the sacred river. 
Five miles meandering with a mazy motion 
Through wood and dale the sacred river ran, 
Then reached the caverns measureless to man, 
And sank in tumult to a lifeless ocean; 
And ’mid this tumult Kubla heard from far 

Ancestral voices prophesying war!





b) _*cruelty and love*_ _*by d.h. lawrence
*_


* *




I hear his hand on the latch, and rise from my chair 

Watching the door open; he flashes bare 
His strong teeth in a smile, and flashes his eyes 
In a smile like triumph upon me; then careless-wise 
He flings the rabbit soft on the table board 
And comes towards me: ah! the uplifted sword 
Of his hand against my bosom! and oh, the broad 
Blade of his glance that asks me to applaud 
His coming! With his hand he turns my face to him 

And caresses me with his fingers that still smell grim 
Of the rabbit's fur! God, I am caught in a snare! 

I know not what fine wire is round my throat; 

I only know I let him finger there 

My pulse of life, and let him nose like a stoat 
Who sniffs with joy before he drinks the blood. 
And down his mouth comes to my mouth! and down 
His bright dark eyes come over me, like a hood 
Upon my mind! his lips meet mine, and a flood 
Of sweet fire sweeps across me, so I drown 
Against him, die, and find death good.





c) _*rumi*_

*
 





I want to see you.

Know your voice.

Recognize you when you
first come 'round the corner.

Sense your scent when I come 
into a room you've just left.

Know the lift of your heel,
the glide of your foot.

Become familiar with the way 
you purse your lips
then let them part, 
just the slightest bit,
when I lean in to your space
and kiss you.

I want to know the joy 
of how you whisper 
"more”


*

d) from _*Ulysses*_ _*by James Joyce*_
_
I was a Flower of the mountain yes when I put the rose in my hair like the Andalusian girls used or shall I wear a red yes and how he kissed me under the Moorish Wall and I thought well as well him as another and then I asked him with my eyes to ask again yes and then he asked me would I yes to say yes my mountain flower and first I put my arms around him yes and drew him down to me so he could feel my breasts all perfume yes and his heart was going like mad and yes I said yes I will Yes._

*sighs* yes..i did..yes lol. <3 this is so sensual. i can taste it on my tongue.

e) _*the boys i mean are not refined by e.e. cummings *_is dirty as fuck, multi-layered and extremely thought provoking as it explores the impact of war and death on men, love and life, and i can never get tired of this one


* *






the boys i mean are not refined
they go with girls who buck and bite
they do not give a fuck for luck
they hump them thirteen times a night

one hangs a hat upon her tit
one carves a cross on her behind
they do not give a shit for wit
the boys i mean are not refined

they come with girls who bite and buck
who cannot read and cannot write
who laugh like they would fall apart
and masturbate with dynamite

the boys i mean are not refined
they cannot chat of that and this
they do not give a fart for art
they kill like you would take a piss

they speak whatever's on their mind
they do whatever's in their pants
the boys i mean are not refined
they shake the mountains when they dance




f) _*in a transylvanian mud bath by gabriel rosenstock *_alludes to the vulnerability described above. the imagery here is simple and elegant.


* *





Dar Óma
in a Transylvanian mud-bath
I cover myself in black
oily ooze
Ganesh smiles
mud cakes in the sun
an elephant grey

I lift You with my tusks
like a log far into the forest

all my past
spread out
laid bare

I trample on it
what else to do

carefully I let You down
You stand
where no one has stood before

the ivory silence
as You recline




_*g) "Blood Orange" by Jacque Prevert *_(translated from French), subtly sexy and a huge favourite of mine


* *




The zipper
slid down your back
and the whole beautiful storm of your loving body
contained in darkness
suddenly burst out.
And your dress, in falling to the polished floor,
made no more sound
than an orange peel falling on a carpet.
But under our feet
its little pearl buttons crunched like pips.
Blood orange
pretty fruit
the tip of your breast
drew a new line of fortune
in the palm of my hand.
Blood orange
pretty fruit.

The sun of the night.





i could really go on here, but the material quoted above is always distinctly pleasurable to read. i also read a lot of politically charged poetry, but i'll save that for another time lol, as pleasurable as i find that too. 

9. *spa* visits- seriously. i can't do without my monthly spa trips. 

10. the thought of *being pregnant* some day (tons of pregnant sex yay! lol) and having a family. 
setting dat career aside to indulge in the joys of managing the home, husband and dem kids for a while lol. 

11. good *books*.

12. schadenfreude XD

____________
*
typing:* on reading above contents, there's a heavy dose of sx and sp, in there. 7381 influences. 

if i stayed with this, i'd keep coming up with more. i might add more, later. this is it for now. <3


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Geez.


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> *7*. *men*- men are very pleasurable things.  someone told me earlier today that when i describe men, especially those i have loved or find attractive in general, i speak of them as though they were artistic masterpieces. i absolutely love the male physique; physical masculinity is exceedingly sensual and powerful at its best.
> 
> slender strong gorgeous fingers on a guy, dark/olive skin, long powerful legs, strong arms and shoulders, a deep voice replete with conviction, effortless authority and sex appeal, scars, imperfections.
> 
> ...


Animal.In.Heat.


----------



## 0+n*1 (Sep 20, 2013)

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> *men*- men are very pleasurable things.  someone told me earlier today that when i describe men, especially those i have loved or find attractive in general, i speak of them as though they were artistic masterpieces. i absolutely love the male physique; physical masculinity is exceedingly sensual and powerful at its best.
> 
> slender strong gorgeous fingers on a guy, dark/olive skin, long powerful legs, strong arms and shoulders, a deep voice replete with conviction, effortless authority and sex appeal, scars, imperfections.
> 
> ...


I want to say something about this too. But I couldn't come up with something not told. I tend to do similar idealizations too. I love both men and women. I like reading things like these. I just quoted it for the world to see it again like something that should be read, that must be read.

I guess I just want to join in the celebration of humans in general.


----------



## hal0hal0 (Sep 1, 2012)

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> d) _*Ulysses*_ _*by James Joyce*_
> _
> I was a Flower of the mountain yes when I put the rose in my hair like the Andalusian girls used or shall I wear a red yes and how he kissed me under the Moorish Wall and I thought well as well him as another and then I asked him with my eyes to ask again yes and then he asked me would I yes to say yes my mountain flower and first I put my arms around him yes and drew him down to me so he could feel my breasts all perfume yes and his heart was going like mad and yes I said yes I will Yes._
> 
> *sighs* yes..i did..yes lol. <3 this is so sensual. i can taste it on my tongue.


Yes, yes and yes. Ulysses. That last 50 pages or so of the novel (Molly's rant) was a goddamn freight train crashing into my mind; a relentless flurry of words and passion and heat. Good taste .

I'll add some of my favorites, too:

1. *Rosencrantz and Guildenstern are Dead (Tom Stoppard):* “Whatever became of the moment when one first knew about death? There must have been one. A moment. In childhood. When it first occurred to you that you don’t go on forever. It must have been shattering, stamped into one’s memory. And yet, I can’t remember it.” 

2. *Gravity's Rainbow (Thomas Pynchon):* “He is suddenly, dodderer and ass, taken by an ache in his skin, a simple love for them both that asks nothing but their safety, and he'll always manage to describe as something else--'concern,' you know, 'fondness...”

3. *The Satanic Verses (Salman Rushdie):* “Exile is a dream of a glorious return. Exile is a vision of revolution: Elba, not St Helena. It is an endless paradox: looking forward by always looking back. The exile is a ball hurled high into the air. ” 

4. *Pale Fire (Vladimir Nabokov)*

“I was the shadow of the waxwing slain
By the false azure in the windowpane;
I was the smudge of ashen fluff -and I
Lived on, flew on, in the reflected sky.
And from the inside, too, I'd duplicate
Myself, my lamp, an apple on a plate:
Uncurtaining the night, I'd let dark glass
Hang all the furniture above the grass,
And how delightful when a fall of snow
Covered my glimpse of lawn and reached up so
As to make chair and bed exactly stand
Upon that snow, out in that crystal land!” 

5. *Portrait of the Artist as a Young Man (Joyce):* “Welcome, O life! I go to encounter for the millionth time the reality of experience and to forge in the smithy of my soul the uncreated conscience of my race.”

6. *Dubliners/Araby (Joyce):* “Gazing up into the darkness I saw myself as a creature driven and derided by vanity; and my eyes burned with anguish and anger.” 

7. *Ultramarine (Raymond Carver):* 

“there isn't enough of anything
as long as we live. But at intervals
a sweetness appears and, given a chance
prevails.” 

8. *Homage to Catalonia (George Orwell):* “I have the most evil memories of Spain, but I have very few bad memories of Spaniards.” 

“All the war-propaganda, all the screaming and lies and hatred, comes invariably from people who are not fighting.” 

“They laid me down again while somebody fetched a stretcher. As soon as I knew that the bullet had gone clean through my neck I took it for granted that I was done for. I had never heard of a man or an animal getting a bullet through the middle of the neck and surviving it. The blood was dribbling out of the corner of my mouth. ‘The artery's gone,’ I thought. I wondered how long you last when your carotid artery is cut; not many minutes, presumably. Everything was very blurry. There must have been about two minutes during which I assumed that I was killed. And that too was interesting—I mean it is interesting to know what your thoughts would be at such a time. My first thought, conventionally enough, was for my wife. My second was a violent resentment at having to leave this world which, when all is said and done, suits me so well. I had time to feel this very vividly. The stupid mischance infuriated me. The meaninglessness of it! To be bumped off, not even in battle, but in this stale corner of the trenches, thanks to a moment's carelessness! I thought, too, of the man who had shot me—wondered what he was like, whether he was a Spaniard or a foreigner, whether he knew he had got me, and so forth. I could not feel any resentment against him. I reflected that as he was a Fascist I would have killed him if I could, but that if he had been taken prisoner and brought before me at this moment I would merely have congratulated him on his good shooting. It may be, though, that if you were really dying your thoughts would be quite different.” 

9. *Down and Out in London and Paris (Orwell):* “It is a feeling of relief, almost of pleasure, at knowing yourself at last genuinely down and out. You have talked so often of going to the dogs - and well, here are the dogs, and you have reached them, and you can stand it. It takes off a lot of anxiety.”

10. *Catch-22 (Joseph Heller):* “He was going to live forever, or die in the attempt.” 

“Be glad you're even alive.'
Be furious you're going to die.”


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@hal0hal0

I know! @ Molly. <3 so much fuckin passion. 
Love the rest of the selection. I have so many by Leonard Cohen, Plath, Sexton, Anais Nin, Henry Miller and more that I love. It was hard to keep it brief. I do love Araby, and I fuckin adore Satanic Verses.


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

10. Any food that I'm craving at whatever moment. I'm a total fucking fatass, and I love it. Bring me the goodies, bitchezz. 

9. Beating the shit out of people who deserve it. (It's only happened a couple of times, but damn, what a fucking rush :3)

8. Getting my drank on.

7. Music. Music completely carries me away to the most blissful and colorful places. Music often puts me in a legitimate trance. Sometimes, I have to sit in the car with no music on so I can focus on the road. 

6. Competition. Namely physical competitions, sports competitions, academic competitions... anything in which other people are consenting to have their asses handed to them by... well, me :3 

5. Being given awards, titles, recognition for my awesomeness. 

4. Exploring new territories and getting lost in them... I literally enjoy being lost. The thrills of not knowing... yum. 

3. Being with a partner that not only accepts, but completely adores my intensity and passion. There is nothing better than having that one person who actually just fucking adores and respects you to the deepest core of their souls. Worship is a plus  Just kidding. 

2. Giving others things they need that they don't have. I have a very tender heart, and there is nothing quite so intoxicating as giving other people basic needs that they can't afford. I don't have a lot of money (yet), but I do what I can for the time being.

1. Having sex with a partner with whom you're fully connected. The fireworks, the genuine love and passion, the trust, the goosebumps, every breath being a moment to treasure,... just everything about it <3

7w6


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@_hal0hal0_

The following are among a long list of favourites:
*

1) A selection from A Literate Passion: Letters of Anais Nin and Henry Miller, 1932-1953*

August 14, 1932 

Anais:

Don't expect me to be sane anymore. Don't let's be sensible. It was a marriage at Louveciennes—you can't dispute it. I came away with pieces of you sticking to me; I am walking about, swimming, in an ocean of blood, your Andalusian blood, distilled and poisonous. Everything I do and say and think relates back to the marriage. I saw you as the mistress of your home, a Moor with a heavy face, a ******* with a white body, eyes all over your skin, woman, woman, woman. I can't see how I can go on living away from you—these intermissions are death. How did it seem to you when Hugo came back? Was I still there? I can't picture you moving about with him as you did with me. Legs closed. Frailty. Sweet, treacherous acquiescence. Bird docility. You became a woman with me. I was almost terrified by it. You are not just thirty years old—you are a thousand years old.

Here I am back and still smouldering with passion, like wine smoking. Not a passion any longer for flesh, but a complete hunger for you, a devouring hunger. I read the paper about suicides and murders and I understand it all thoroughly. I feel murderous, suicidal. I feel somehow that it is a disgrace to do nothing, to just bide one's time, to take it philosophically, to be sensible. Where has gone the time when men fought, killed, died for a glove, a glance, etc? (A victrola is playing that terrible aria from _Madama Butterfly_—"Some day he'll come!")

I still hear you singing in the kitchen—a sort of inharmonic, monotonous Cuban wail. I know you're happy in the kitchen and the meal you're cooking is the best meal we ever ate together. I know you would scald yourself and not complain. I feel the greatest peace and joy sitting in the dining room listening to you rustling about, your dress like the goddess Indra studded with a thousand eyes.

Anais, I only thought I loved you before; it was nothing like this certainty that's in me now. Was all this so wonderful only because it was brief and stolen? Were we acting for each other, to each other? Was I less I, or more I, and you less or more you? Is it madness to believe that this could go on? When and where would the drab moments begin? I study you so much to discover the possible flaws, the weak points, the danger zones. I don't find them—not any. That means I am in love, blind, blind. To be blind forever! (Now they're singing "Heaven and Ocean" from _La Gioconda_.)

I picture you playing the records over and over—Hugo's records. "Parlez moi d amour." The double life, double taste, double joy and misery. How you must be furrowed and ploughed by it. I know all that, but I can't do anything to prevent it. I wish indeed it were me who had to endure it. I know now your eyes are wide open. Certain things you will never believe anymore, certain gestures you will never repeat, certain sorrows, misgivings, you will never again experience. A kind of white criminal fervor in your tenderness and cruelty. Neither remorse nor vengeance, neither sorrow nor guilt. A living it out, with nothing to save you from the abysm but a high hope, a faith, a joy that you tasted, that you can repeat when you will. 

All morning I was at my notes, ferreting through my life records, wondering where to begin, how to make a start, seeing not just another book before me but a life of books. But I don't begin. The walls are completely bare—I had taken everything down before going to meet you. It is as though I had made ready to leave for good. The spots on the walls stand out—where our heads rested. While it thunders and lightnings I lie on the bed and go through wild dreams. We're in Seville and then in Fez and then in Capri and then in Havana. We're journeying constantly, but there is always a machine and books, and your body is always close to me and the look in your eyes never changes. People are saying we will be miserable, we will regret, but we are happy, we are laughing always, we are singing. We are talking Spanish and French and Arabic and Turkish. We are admitted everywhere and they strew our path with flowers. 

I say this is a wild dream—but it is this dream I want to realize. Life and literature combined, love the dynamo, you with your chameleon's soul giving me a thousand loves, being anchored always in no matter what storm, home wherever we are. In the mornings, continuing where we left off. Resurrection after resurrection. You asserting yourself, getting the rich varied life you desire; and the more you assert yourself the more you want me, need me. Your voice getting hoarser, deeper, your eyes blacker, your blood thicker, your body fuller. A voluptuous servility and tyrannical necessity. More cruel now than before—consciously, wilfully cruel. The insatiable delight of experience.

HVM

_*
2) Magic Psalm by Allen Ginsberg*_

Because this world is on the wing and what cometh no man can know
O Phantom that my mind pursues from year to year descend from heaven to this shaking flesh
catch up my fleeting eye in the vast Ray that knows no bounds—Inseparable —Master—
Giant outside Time with all its falling leaves—Genius of the Universe—Magician in Nothingness where appear red clouds—
Unspeakable King of the roads that are gone—Unintelligible Horse riding out of the graveyard—Sunset spread over Cordillera and insect—
Gnarl Moth—
Griever—Laugh with no mouth, Heart that never had flesh to die—Promise that was not made—Reliever, whose blood burns in a million animals wounded—
O Mercy, Destroyer of the World, O Mercy, Creator of Breasted Illusions, O Mercy, cacophonous warmouthed doveling, Come,
invade my body with the sex of God, choke up my nostrils with corruption’s infinite caress,
transfigure me to slimy worms of pure sensate transcendency I’m still alive,
croak my voice with uglier than reality, a psychic tomato speaking Thy million mouths,
Myriad-tongued my Soul, Monster or Angel, Lover that comes to fuck me forever—white gown on the Eyeless Squid—
Asshole of the Universe into which I disappear—Elastic Hand that spoke to Crane—Music that passes into the phonograph of years from another Millennium—Ear of the buildings of NY—
That which I believe—have seen—seek endlessly in leaf dog eye—fault always, lack—which makes me think—
Desire that created me, Desire I hide in my body, Desire all Man know Death, Desire surpassing the Babylonian possible world
that makes my flesh shake orgasm of Thy Name which I don’t know never will never speak—
Speak to Mankind to say the great bell tolls a golden tone on iron balconies in every million universe,
I am Thy prophet come home this world to scream an unbearable Name thru my 5 senses hideous sixth
that knows Thy Hand on its invisible phallus, covered with electric bulbs of death—
Peace, Resolver where I mess up illusion, Softmouth Vagina that enters my brain from above, Ark-Dove with a bough of Death.
Drive me crazy, God I’m ready for disintegration of my mind, disgrace me in the eye of the earth,
attack my hairy heart with terror eat my cock Invisible croak of deathfrog leap on me pack of heavy dogs salivating light,
devour my brain One flow of endless consciousness, I’m scared of your promise must make scream my prayer in fear—
Descend O Light Creator & Eater of Mankind, disrupt the world in its madness of bombs and murder,
Volcanos of flesh over London, on Paris a rain of eyes—truckloads of angel-hearts besmearing Kremlin walls—the skullcup of light to New York—
myriad jeweled feet on the terraces of Pekin—veils of electrical gas descending over India—cities of Bacteria invading the brain—the Soul escaping into the rubber waving mouths of Paradise—
This is the Great Call, this is the Tocsin of the Eternal War, this is the cry of Mind slain in Nebulae,
this is the Golden Bell of the Church that has never existed, this is the Boom in the heart of the sunbeam, this is the trumpet of the Worm at Death,
Appeal of the handless castrate grab Alm golden seed of Futurity thru the quake & volcan of the world—
Shovel my feet under the Andes, splatter my brains on the Sphinx, drape my beard and hair over Empire State Building,
cover my belly with hands of moss, fill up my ears with your lightning, blind me with prophetic rainbows
That I taste the shit of Being at last, that I touch Thy genitals in the palmtree,
that the vast Ray of Futurity enter my mouth to sound Thy Creation Forever Unborn, O Beauty invisible to my Century!
that my prayer surpass my understanding, that I lay my vanity at Thy foot, that I no longer fear Judgment over Allen of this world
born in Newark come into Eternity in New York crying again in Peru for human Tongue to psalm the Unspeakable,
that I surpass desire for transcendency and enter the calm water of the universe
that I ride out this wave, not drown forever in the flood of my imagination
that I not be slain thru my own insane magic, this crime be punished in merciful jails of Death,
men understand my speech out of their own Turkish heart, the prophets aid me with Proclamation,
the Seraphim acclaim Thy Name, Thyself at once in one huge Mouth of Universe make meat reply.

<3 that's a mouthful of pleasure, laughter and then some. all dat ginsberg abstracted LSD consciousness lol. favourite portion in blue. 

3. Kaddish by ginsberg is another one. i like it more than "Howl", actually. it's likely my favourite poem by him.

May add more to this post.


----------



## Sixty Nein (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't think I'll ever get poetry but the imagery on the 2nd one was pretty neat. I'm guessing it's a detailed sensory explanation as to how ascending to the godhead is like. That's probably how I'd feel if I was a god.


----------



## HellCat (Jan 17, 2013)

Rawr. all this literature.. @Animal and @Cosmic Orgasm I actually have the anais nin book you mentioned. 

I will contribute later. 

Jane Eyre for @Cosmic Orgasm. 

Most true is it that "beauty is in the eye of the gazer." My master’s colourless, olive face, square, massive brow, broad and jetty eyebrows, deep eyes, strong features, firm, grim mouth, — all energy, decision, will, — were not beautiful, according to rule; but they were more than beautiful to me; they were full of an interest, an influence that quite mastered me, — that took my feelings from my own power and fettered them in his. *I had not intended to love him; the reader knows I had wrought hard to extirpate from my soul the germs of love there detected; and now, at the first renewed view of him, they spontaneously arrived, green and strong! He made me love him without looking at me.

*

"Are you anything akin to me, do you think, Jane?"
I could risk no sort of answer by this time; my heart was full.
"Because," he said, "I sometimes have a queer feeling with regard to you — especially when you are near to me, as now: it is as if I had a string somewhere under my left ribs, tightly and inextricably knotted to a similar string situated in the corresponding quarter of your little frame. And if that boisterous Channel, and two hundred miles or so of land, come broad between us, I am afraid that cord of communion will be snapped; and then I've a nervous notion I should take to bleeding inwardly."
Mr. Rochester and Jane (Ch. 23)


Do you think I am an automaton? — a machine without feelings? and can bear to have my morsel of bread snatched from my lips, and my drop of living water dashed from my cup? Do you think, because I am poor, obscure, plain, and little, I am soulless and heartless? You think wrong! — I have as much soul as you — and full as much heart! And if God had gifted me with some beauty and much wealth, I should have made it as hard for you to leave me, as it is now for me to leave you. I am not talking to you now through the medium of custom, conventionalities, nor even of mortal flesh: it is my spirit that addresses your spirit; just as if both had passed through the grave, and we stood at God's feet, equal — as we are!
*


Cat's Cradle by Kurt Vonnegut 

*Chapter 36: MEOW


During my trip to Ilium and to points beyond-- a two week expedition bridging Christmas--I let a poor poet named Sherman Krebbs have my New York City apartment free. My second wife had left me on the grounds that I was too pessimistic for an optimist to live with.


Krebbs was a bearded man, a platinum blond Jesus with spaniel eyes. He was no close friend of mine. I had met him at a cocktail party where he presented himself as a National Chairman of Poets and Painters for Immediate Nuclear War. He begged for shelter, not necessarily bomb proof, and it happened that I had some.


When I returned to my apartment, still twanging with the puzzling spiritual implications of the unclaimed stone angel in Ilium, I found my apartment wrecked by a nihilistic debauch. Krebbs was gone; but, before leaving, he had run up three hundred dollars' worth of long-distance calls, set my couch on fire in five places, killed my cat and my avacado tree, and torn the door off my medicine cabinet.


He wrote this poem, in what proved to be excrement, on the yellow linoleum floor of my kitchen:


I have a kitchen.
But it is not a complete kitchen.
I will not be truly gay
Until I have a
Dispose-all.


There was another message, written in lipstick in a feminine hand on the wallpaper over my bed. It said: "no no no said Chicken-licken."


There was a sign hung around my dead cat's neck. It said, "Meow.
*


A wrinkle in Time by Madeleine L'Engle

*

“Le coeur a ses raisons que la raison ne connait point. French. Pascal. The heart has its reasons, whereof reason knows nothing.”

Don't try to comprehend with your mind. Your minds are very limited. Use your intuition.”


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

@_LeoCat_

I am a terrible SX 4.

My favorite books are fantasy series (Harry Potter!), self-searching related stories, and biographies of rockstars and dictators. Over the years I read a lot of psychology, philosophy, religious philosophy (though I'm not religious), books about ESP or control over your own mind. 

*Rockstar Biographies:*
I only read about the people I truly relate to and admire.. the musicians who speak my soul. Their journeys show me so much about myself. It can be illuminating for me, in terms of knowing myself, and remembering what is important in music. It fulfills the need in me to share my music, to perform. I imagine myself on stage when I read these, and my childhood dreams coming to life. Being able to bring the scenes I imagine to the stage; having the budget to enact the videos in my mind, having the means to express my TRUE self and wear it for the world to see. The love scenes in rockstar biographies are more realistic to me, because I understand the feeling of being desired "because I'm a star" and not being seen as a human. I also relate to disappointing people when I fall from the "muse pedestal" due to weakness and humanity. I relate to fans wanting to "rescue" me or "own" me and how empty it all feels. In a way, this kind of admiration makes me lonelier.

On the more positive side, I live vicariously through the rockstars I love most. They bring MY dreams to life and mirror MY fantasies in their creative work. I love reading about their process & their thoughts about it.


*Dictator Biographies:*
Philosophies of dictators are most interesting to me because I love villains and I love understanding them as people, what drives them to kill millions of other people, what makes them human, what is savage in all of us. I love seeing glimpses of myself in Hitler, and glimpses of Hitler in me. It's frightening, but also honest and illuminating. Beyond that, it's important to understand the enemy. People get too caught up on modern politics and fail to appreciate the trends that happen over time. They study politics in a very "Specifics-oriented" way, rather than seeing the big picture. I prefer to see the big picture. Then I know what is REALLY happening in politics, how the corrupt bastards who are currently in office are thinking. I know when their roots and patterns are the same as past dictators.

I have found that other people think I'm insane until things I predict eventually come to pass. Then they write letters apologizing for telling me I'm crazy or overlooking my intuition. It's not just intuition though. I actually study this stuff and consider it important. I don't think it's responsible to argue about modern politics without looking at history and reality, and the true nature of humankind and the affects that power can have on people.

But the deeper reason that I read this stuff and derive such pleasure from it , is my appetite for… 'darkness.' I am not willing to stop at hunger and self-serving behavior. I want to know evil. I want to see, feel and taste evil. When you stare evil in the face, you can appreciate kindness and compassion all the more.

*Religion & Philosophy:*
This helps me understand people and inspires me to ask myself "bigger" questions; to get out of self-absorption, to consider the grander scheme of things. It gives me a birds-eye view of the world, its connectivity, and myself and where I fit into it. I also love dismantling things. I love when questions bring more questions into my mind. I love thinking. I love how reading about these abstract concepts can arouse art… it inspires symbols, artistic shapes, music, and all sorts of ideas that I might not have thought of. It weaves itself "underneath" my work by giving me a wider view and new angles.


*Self-searching, Soul-searching:*
The author I have related to most deeply is Hermann Hesse. I also love Carlos Casteneida, who writes about finding yourself & the meaning of your life, the connectivity of all people or personal connection to the world, through psychadelic journeys. I love "The Kin of Ata are Waiting for You" - about a society that valued dreams above all else (for the purpose of knowing and exploring your subconscious in order to know yourself and find peace) and I recently really enjoyed The Alchemist, which had a similar theme, of finding himself and his connection to the world through a long journey.

*Romance:*
Where love is concerned, I relate most to longing and unrequited love. If I relate to extreme passion at all, it is fleeting and torturous. I really related to the book "The Ground Beneath her Feet." A story of a photographer who suffered from unrequited love for a female musician who was in love with another male musician… someone who was better than he. I love the themes of Phantom of the Opera, Les Misérables and Miss Saigon. These are mirrors for me. Simply put, I do not relate to love and passion without strife and suffering. I want to see my fear of rejection, my unquenchable thirst, my self-hatred for being so easy to reject, my loneliness, hunger, and desperation mirrored.


*Fantasy:*
I see the world this way anyhow. I always see the potential for magic in everything. I feel deep down, that I am part of another species with potentials beyond that of humans. Simply put, fantasy is home to me.


----------



## hal0hal0 (Sep 1, 2012)

Animal said:


> I am a terrible SX 4.
> 
> My favorite books are fantasy series (Harry Potter!), self-searching related stories, and biographies of rockstars and dictators. Over the years I read a lot of psychology, philosophy, religious philosophy (though I'm not religious), books about ESP or control over your own mind.


You are so *not *a terrible 4. Harry Potter is awesome and I believe the housing system is a legitimate typology system in its own right (certainly blows Keirsey out of the water). If I had to rank my favorite typology systems, it would go:

1. *Enneagram*
2. *JCF*
3. *Hogwarts Houses*
4. *MBTI*
5. *Socionics *(but I'm too lazy to actually study it and it's kind of confusing)
6. *4 Humors*
7. *Big 5 *(never really bothered)
8. *Chinese Zodiac* (I'm a dragon, so raaaawr!!)
9. *Western Zodiac* (Libra, so I'm into balance and shit. Oh, and 4's virtue is equanimity so that's how I rationalize my typing)
10. *Spiritual path numerology* (good for a laugh)
11. *Keirsey *(David thinks I should be working with my hands and making art or something; thanks DK).



Animal said:


> *Rockstar Biographies:*
> I only read about the people I truly relate to and admire.. the musicians who speak my soul. Their journeys show me so much about myself. It can be illuminating for me, in terms of knowing myself, and remembering what is important in music. It fulfills the need in me to share my music, to perform. I imagine myself on stage when I read these, and my childhood dreams coming to life. Being able to bring the scenes I imagine to the stage; having the budget to enact the videos in my mind, having the means to express my TRUE self and wear it for the world to see. The love scenes in rockstar biographies are more realistic to me, because I understand the feeling of being desired "because I'm a star" and not being seen as a human. I also relate to disappointing people when I fall from the "muse pedestal" due to weakness and humanity. I relate to fans wanting to "rescue" me or "own" me and how empty it all feels. In a way, this kind of admiration makes me lonelier.
> 
> On the more positive side, I live vicariously through the rockstars I love most. They bring MY dreams to life and mirror MY fantasies in their creative work. I love reading about their process & their thoughts about it.


So I have to ask: Have you read _The Long Hard Road Out of Hell_ and if so, should I look into it?

I've been pretty much addicted to Mechanical Animals the past week or so. And since I love analyzing the crap out of things, I will dredge up my inner critic; mostly just focusing on my favorite tracks and the overall vibes the album gives me (appropriate for this thread, since I adore writing about artwork... even if I haven't a clue what I'm talking about, LMAO). Bring on the feelz:

If Antichrist Superstar evokes the past—with its antique fantasies, imagery hearkening to Old World Gothic, the Salem Witch trials, dungeons and the beautifully grotesque underworlds of torture chambers, transmogrification, human experimentation and witchcraft, then Mechanical Animals descends from the heavens and outer space. Whereas Antichrist comes from the bowels of the Earth with Manson as the demon spawn child of Lucifer, Mechanical Animals crashes down like a meteor. It's a cleaner, whiter sound, like a Futuristic Sci-Fi Opera. Here, Manson forges a persona that is no less memorable, but every bit as striking and, for me at least, even more eerily beautiful. If his previous incarnation was a Frankensteinian monster, then he has been reborn as a celestial Alien, every bit the outsider looking in, walking amidst a foreign, hostile landscape.

In particular, Manson's music videos add a rich layer of images, interpreting each track through Manson's crisp, distinct visual panache. My favorite track, "Coma White," opens with Manson's favorite pet image of crucifixes, but updates his usual critique of Christ's sacrifice into the context of America's pop cultural lexicon. And yet, these motifs of Americana are undermined and stripped of their glitz and glamor, leaving what appears to be an aging movie star wearing far too much makeup fawning over a dust-covered Hollywood Star. And of course, Manson places himself in the iconic role of JFK—even dying his hair red, as if to signify he's forever bleeding from a gunshot wound to the head.






Of course, Manson isn't simply emulating historical events, but using the shock value of political assassination as a cathartic sort of epitaph. I can identify with this personally a great deal—feeling alien, feeling the outsider thrown out by a world that won't accept you... there is a desire to be remembered, even if that means shocking those you wish to remember you—and who is better remembered than a martyr? What greater shock value than political assassination? Manson brings this into a societal context, pointing out that death is actually the surest fire way to _*ensure *_immortality in the eyes of others (i.e., consider how, after Tupac or Aaaliyah died, to name a few, their record sales went up). 

For better or worse, death wakes people up. In this regard, there emerges a glimmer of beauty amidst death, in the sense that we are often times most alive when the end is closest. And of course, this death need not be literal, but also metaphorical; such as the end of an era. "Coma White" is, in this regard, a spiritual elegy—indeed, much of the song seems to be directed at a specific person, and I have little doubt that this individual is represented by the Jackie O character in the video:

_"You were from a perfect world
A world that threw me away today..."_

Suggests the perfection of the Kennedys or some other perfect, all american family that has everything, has a family that provides and supports, a house filled with love and caring. But all Edens come to an end. 

and then those wonderful lines:

_"A pill to make you numb
A pill to make you dumb
A pill to make you anybody else
But all the drugs in this world
Won't save her from herself"_

Evoke the narcotization and escape fantasies from unpleasantness that pervade (and perhaps plague) our modern society. A desire to forget a Fall from Grace—a fall that is of our own doing, even if it's because we were too complacent to recognize its threat in the first place. It reminds me of that glorious line from Ulysses:

_"Think you're escaping and run into yourself. Longest way round is the shortest way home."_

Or the Eagles from Hotel California: "We are just prisoners here, of our own device."

and of course, Manson's perpetual fascination with the narcotized masses extends to wonderfully satirical tracks like "I Don't Like the Drugs (But the Drugs Like Me)":






I think you said that Manson is often typed as Soc-dom, and I'd say this song convinces me that he probably is. Again, there's the crucifix (this time wryly poking fun at modern society's media obsession—turning the television screen into modern man's "cross to bear," the zombie-fied masses with their gigantic eyeballs, emphasizing a society that has become borderline pathological in its voyeuristic obsessions and visual fixation, and many more, like the "Pregnant with Television" image).

This is not a subtle song, LOL.

And of course I'd close this with the opening song. I love the story the video tells—Manson is like an Alien walking into a futuristic dystopia... poked and prodded like a lab animal, and then marketed out to the great masses as a freak show circus attraction:






It's interesting that Manson opened with this particular track for the album. I've read criticisms saying that Mechanical Animals was divisive to fans at the time. Some said it was Manson "selling out" (oh boy, how many times have I heard _*that *_one for about a billion other artists...) and that the album as a whole felt too "pop." I can only speak for myself, seeing as how I am (as usual) late to the party and I never really identified with a particular persona of Manson's (although I admit the Mechanical Animals one draws me in the most).

From my own perspective, I think Manson was grappling with the unusual situation of acceptance and gaining popularity. Manson's earlier work, in particular, was heavily centered on anti-Establishmentarianism (yep, making up words), but here's the thing: What happens when the Establishment starts to accept you? What happens if you establish yourself as a rebel, but what you rebel against actually begins, on some level, to _*accept *_you? I actually think this is a very 4-ish situation—identifying so much with either the flawed, messed up or incomplete image, that... when someone actually accepts YOU for YOU, then there may actually be an almost kneejerk reaction or repulsion to the 4's inner good. "How could you possibly love someone as grotesque as me?"

It's that Beauty and the Beast scenario, too... the Beast has learned to live with its repulsiveness, so it comes as a shock that someone could possibly love or care for him (Beauty).

So in particular from the music video, it seems to me that Manson is accepting this newfound popular fame _*only *_with great reluctance. "We're all stars in the Dope Show" is a sarcastic jab, bringing to mind a society that has lowered its standards—this is the age of reality television where even slobs and bimbos can have their Warholian 15 minutes of fame. The great film critic Pauline Kael, famed for her vicious writing style, brazen attitude and opinions, once said:

_"Movies are so very rarely great art, that if we cannot learn to appreciate great trash, then we have very little reason to be interested in them."_

Kael argued against the notion that only "high art" was good art... that there was beauty, authenticity, and character to be found even amongst sleazy B-flicks. And yet, famed filmmaker/editor Paul Schrader once said:

_Not long before she died, Pauline remarked to a friend, "When we championed trash culture we had no idea it would become the only culture." That's exactly the point. *She and her foot soldiers won the battle but lost the war.* Mass taste has become acceptable taste, box-office receipts the ultimate measure of a film's worth._

Of course, now we're running into the problem where people will deliberately avoid "popular" stuff because it is somehow automatically inferior to some obscure artist nobody's heard of before. Which, for me, may or may not be the case. Popularity, to me, doesn't indicate a single thing one way or another about something's worth. I prefer to look at each work on its own terms; what speaks to me speaks to me; what doesn't, doesn't.


----------



## Lunar Light (Jun 6, 2013)

hal0hal0 said:


> You are so *not *a terrible 4. Harry Potter is awesome and I believe the housing system is a legitimate typology system in its own right (certainly blows Keirsey out of the water).


Agree, agree, agree! @Animal I hope you don't really mean that because you are the furthest thing from a terrible 4 ! 

And hal0hal0, I'm completely with you on the Hogwarts Houses being a legitimate typology system =). Unfortunately though, I think that much of its meaning can be lost when people sort themselves based on what House they think is "cool", the prominent characters within the Houses, and superficial/surface characteristics of the Houses in general rather than a genuine assessment of self...which (both surprisingly and unsurprisingly) happens even on this site :sad:.

Some may say I take it too seriously—I mean, I think almost all the girls in tennis did last year when I claimed the most exciting part of my summer so far was realizing I was a true Gryffindor haha =P—but someone had to do the system some justice! And besides, there is far more meaning there when it's done right and when the sorting can speak for itself, I think.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Phoenix_Rebirth said:


> 1. Top 10 of the most pleasurable things for you?


in no particular order
1) sex
2) tea
3) sleep
4) good food
5) cuddling
6) anime
7) opera
8) personality typology
9) Game of Thrones
10) money



> 2. Say your e-type.


7 Sx/Sp 



> 3. Is there a relationship between the 2?


probably, yes


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> in no particular order:
> *1*. an addictive *song* i can play for hours and hours on end, without getting my fill. voodoo child by hendrix is one such song; naima by coltrane is another. heavy metal (hallowed be thy name is one i can hear for days, also anything by judas priest, black sabbath etc.), sufi qawalis (nusrat fateh ali khan), percussion instruments (zakir hussain's tabla performances especially) and heavy roots reggae tracks (by black uhuru for example) as well as conscious reggae ones are also pretty damn addictive. this is just scratching the surface, since i have very wide ranging tastes in music. these days, i am completely fuckin hooked on russian orthodox men's choirs. i crave more and more of this one, in particular:-


lol glad I showed you that piece! :laughing:


----------



## DomNapoleon (Jan 21, 2012)

hal0hal0 said:


> 8. *Chinese Zodiac* (I'm a dragon, so raaaawr!!)


I've got addicted to chinese astrology. :blushed: It's amazing how it works specially the relationships between signs. I am a monkey, the only capable of tricking the dragon's ass.











> _"You were from a perfect world
> A world that threw me away today..."_
> 
> Suggests the perfection of the Kennedys or some other perfect, all american family that has everything, has a family that provides and supports, a house filled with love and caring. But all Edens come to an end.
> ...


I love mechanical animals album too


----------



## chickydoda (Feb 12, 2010)

In no particular order:

1. Hearing praise and worship
2. Sex
3. Getting affirmation from God (or other Christians)
4. Making a video then playing it back
5. Getting notifications on perC or facebook
6. Good conversations/dates
7. Stepping into a new place
8. Looking at favourite photos
9. Watching funny movies
10. Chocolate


----------



## Ninibear (Apr 19, 2014)

*1. Top 10 of the most pleasurable things for you*
1. Being with the ones I love
2. Cleaning the house
3. Helping people with school work
4. Baking
5. Making stuff for other people
6. Singing
7. Looking at pictures of landscapes
8. Looking at artworks
9. Puns
10. Doing nothing while listening to music

*2. Say your e-type.*
2w1 6w5 9w1 so/sx

*3. Is there a relationship between the 2?*
... Yeah a lot of stuff I do revolves around doing things for others, supporting others, and being with people I'm close to. hehehehe


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

This thread is so uplifting and positive. Keep it coming, guise. :3 I should add the following. 

1. Shampooing a guy's dreads. <3

2. Designing and getting a tattoo. Fuck. It's so much fun. 

3. Dark chocolate avocado shakes

4. Having @_Swordsman of Mana_ wonder if I am being obnoxious in an attempt to be nice or being a bitch lofl. Give thanks to dat Te which makes folks like us take every damn thing literally. XD 

(btw, I had already heard the song you linked. I brought up the Orthodox singers in conversation lol. Either way, it's a great piece.)

5. A great workout.

6. Hearing a lion roar. <3

7. Holding/playing/snuggling with a puppy/dog.

8. Lusting over Senegalese wrestlers



















all dat raw strength and rugged athleticism <3

and Fidel Castro

hot.damn.

9. The sounds of arabic, farsi, spanish and japanese. Quebecois french is pretty cute too. 
Hearing the South African accent, a charming Southern accent (@Noble Demon, especially in a deep ass country fried chicken voice ). :3

10. Watching people I am close to, especially my partner, eat what I've made for them, coming back for seconds...and tenths lol. It's gratifying and indulgent as fuck.

11. Kissing the kind of mouth (think shapely full lips) that makes me think of sinful ripe fruit begging to be devoured.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@Cosmic Orgasm


> 4. Having @Swordsman of Mana wonder if I am being obnoxious in an attempt to be nice or being a bitch lofl. Give thanks to dat Te which makes folks like us take every damn thing literally. XD


to be fair
1) I'm _far_ from the only one on this forum who wonders this :tongue:
2) it's not exactly obvious most of the time (you don't flavor your posts with cute lil ENFP 7w6 emoticons like I do :kitteh: )


----------



## JuNar (Mar 4, 2014)

1 playing with my child
2 making love
3 chatting with a good friend
4 whole family get together parties
5 cooking
6 eating 
7 getting out in the sun in a warmer day
8 exercising
9 reading a great book
10 having some beauty treatment

I'm an ENFP. 6W7

It seems to me that is very related to my time, being the most introvert among extroverts, a good balance between social activities and time out


----------



## Animal (May 29, 2012)

Ninibear said:


> 2. Cleaning the house


Really, this is pleasurable?

Feel free to clean my house, any time you want! ;D


----------



## chicklit (Feb 28, 2014)

*Top 10 of the most pleasurable things for you*
1. Amusement parks
2. New seasons of good tv shows
3. Giving or getting presents
4. Bacardi
5. Pajamas
6. Attractive people
7. Kind people
8. Nostalgia
9. Spending money
10. The internet

*Say your e-type.*
6w7 so/sp

*Is there a relationship between the 2?*
I don't see it, but who knows.


----------



## lifefullofwords (Oct 25, 2013)

1. Writing when I'm in the flow
2. Watching TV 
3. Reading books 
4. Sex 
5. Being in love 
6. Looking at something beautiful
7. Cuddling
8. Swimming
9. Succeeding
10. Being physically comfortable

I'm an sx 4w3.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

-Good food
-Music that fits my mood
-Sleeping/dreaming
-Lying on something soft/comfortable
-Petting a kitten
-Going somewhere new and interesting
-Having lots of free time and freedom, no work or obligations
-Video games
-Doing something awesome/original and getting praised
-Introspection and thinking about my type

Type: ISTJ 4w5 sp/sx
Tritype 479


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

3w4. Sx Dom. 

1. Moments of love that you carry in your heart for the rest of your life; from parents, friends, lovers, pets. Any kind of love. 

2. Mystery and wonder. Things that are unsolved, questions with no answers or ones that bring more answers, the thrilling pain of not knowing.

3. Expression. Laughing, crying, song, dance, whatever sort of expression. It means you are alive.

4. Completion of a long goal. 

5. Beginning a new journey and all the anticipation before it.

6. The thrill of a challenge, and the buildup to it; the planing, anticipation, the fear. 

7. When you give your absolute best, and are rewarded for it; conquering something that others said couldn't be done, reaching a new summit in life, forging a daring new path, and in the process creating something beautiful, something real and raising the bar.

8. Connecting with someone on a deep level, especially when you are first getting to know them. Everything about them is fresh and exciting and full of promise. 

9. Genuine heartfelt compliments or words of praise. 

10. Physical expression of emotion. A kiss, a thrust, an applause, a punch, a cry or a laugh.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> 2. Mystery and wonder. Things that are unsolved, questions with no answers or ones that bring more answers, the thrilling pain of not knowing.





> 8. Connecting with someone on a deep level, especially when you are first getting to know them. Everything about them is fresh and exciting and full of promise.


Hah, nice. :kitteh:


----------



## Nightchill (Oct 19, 2013)

3 will suffice.

1. Art(visual, music, literature, games)/beauty
2. Chocolate
3. Cats

Type 4w5


----------



## narfae (Feb 19, 2015)

1) A feast! With fresh-baked breads, hearty soups/stews, crispy salads, etc. (and something good to drink!).
2) Shower sex, sex on faux furs, rough sex, etc.
3) Kickboxing/martial arts/sparring/wrestling/arm wrestling, etc.
4) Cuddles. With my husband and my kitties.
5) Arriving somewhere new and exciting.
6) Being in beautiful nature. *Sigh* waterfalls, meadows, pine trees, lush forests, mountains....
7) Looking gorgeous/hot, etc. Nice stroke to the ego (and it makes me feel powerful).
8) Falling asleep under indigo sky and crystalline starlight, and having vivid dreams of Otherworldly places.
9) Backrubs. Bliss.
10) Goofing off with friends.

I am type 8w7, with 4 in my tritype (874).


----------



## Rafiki (Mar 11, 2012)

Helios said:


> Top 10 pleasurable things:
> 
> 1. My significant other, really.
> 2. That sweet spot between tipsy and fucked up.
> ...



<3
take me with you


----------



## Deus Absconditus (Feb 27, 2011)

1. Learning
2. My significant other 
3. Imagination
4. Food
5. Video games
6. Conflict & fighting whether physical or mental
7. Challenges & Competition
8. Ejaculation
9. Getting high
10. Strategizing

*Part 2*

8w7 sx/so, 835 tritype

*Part 3*

Yes for most of them, and the others have a relation to other aspects of my personality outside of enneagram.


----------



## o0india0o (Mar 17, 2015)

*Part 1*

[in no particular order]

1. Living Life to the Fullest in Every Moment I'm Given (i.e. Dancing in the rain, etc. . .)
2. Family + Marriage
3. Disney World (Theme Parks in General do it for me)
4. Being a Mom
5. Making Children 
6. Laughing
7. Talking
8. New Experiences
9. Travel
10. Movies

*Part 2*

7w6 sp/sx, MBTI ENFP

*Part 3*

I am sure type has a fair amount to do with what brings pleasure to many people (including myself).


----------



## Psithurism (Jun 19, 2013)

In no particular order:

Music
My SO
Good food, especially if hungry
Control
Being engulfed by my imagination (or the imagination of others)
Sexual arousal
Relaxing after a lot of work/effort
Feeling clean/healthy/attractive
Bittersweetness
Feeling motivated/intense/determined
Nature (especially rainy settings, nice serene landscapes, the elements)
Making someone feel better/helping them grow
Being invested learning about a fascinating subject
Freedom
The feeling I get when doing or completing something I was anxious to do beforehand
Temperance.
Teasing/Humor/Playful banter


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

-seeing someone I haven't seen in a long time
-buying new things
-looking good
-night,everything's better at night
-summer
-everything Christmas related
-getting away with something I really shouldn't be getting away with
-knowing I played an important part in someone's life
-arguing and annoying people who annoy me XD
-being pampered

Not numbered because they are all equally significant

I think my enneagram is either 2w3 or 4w3,with 9w8 and probably 7w6 fix,and yes,there's probably connection


----------



## charlie.elliot (Jan 22, 2014)

1. having a blast with friends, especially really funny conversations
2. being part of a fun and welcoming community with meaningful group experiences
3. being part of a loving family
4. having a loving best friend/ partner
5. fun physical things like biking, playing pool, playing ping-pong, swimming, running, etc etc
6. thinking about the world, reading, writing, learning new things, analyzing things
7. having meaningful work and a purpose in life, especially work that involves championing other people
8. traveling to new places, especially alone (its magical)
9. creature comforts: sleeping in, good food, drinking cold water on a hot day etc
10. being proud of yourself, liking yourself, thinking you look good, buy new clothes uhh why are those connected oh well
11. photography

I'm 9w1 so/sx

Well, i think you can see my instinctual stacking pretty strongly in items 1-4 as well as 7 lol. I'm sp-last and self-pres comes in at number nine.
Basically.... I like people, thinking, working, and having fun.

P.S. This one goes up to _eleven_!!!!


P.P.S.

12. thunderstorms


----------

